# Crown Royal Canning jar



## pjohnson46 (May 29, 2014)

Can someone help me with the value and time period of this jar?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2014)

Hi, I need a lot more info to pin it down but at a glance I'd say 1920's-30's and without the lid a couple dollars. I just can't make out the picture.


----------



## botlguy (May 29, 2014)

Eric is correct about the time period, not even scarce and worth maybe $5 without the lid, $10 with. Maybe!


----------



## sunrunner (May 31, 2014)

your jar may go back a little ferther, but it is still fairly common .value aside,its a nice caning jar.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 4, 2014)

If it's turning amethyst like it looks then it's 1900's-1910's.  It's a shame that it's worth so little, if I found one of those I'd think that I'd hit the jackpot!  Still looks pretty nice though, especially if it's amethyst.


----------

